# Anyone following The Big Rock?



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats to Citation for winning The Big Rock!!! 883Lb Blue Marlin Awesome job!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..over rated..over priced... fat cat tourney... that KILLS every marlin they can and then trys to cover it by giving some money to some charity....
They need to be eliminated all together.....
Please tell me what good ANY KILL tournament does???Marlin....King.....Striper....trout or flounder??
Simply fat cats playing an exclusionary game that few are able to participate in....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Loner said:


> ..over rated..over priced... fat cat tourney... that KILLS every marlin they can and then trys to cover it by giving some money to some charity....
> They need to be eliminated all together.....
> Please tell me what good ANY KILL tournament does???Marlin....King.....Striper....trout or flounder??
> Simply fat cats playing an exclusionary game that few are able to participate in....



Post of the year in my opinion....................




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.or....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
NOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I guess you have never eaten a Marlin*

their good... JAM


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

JAM said:


> their good... JAM


blackened in a cast iron skilled = DAMN GOOD


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Marlin is tasty, real tasty. Anybody with $5k can enter the Big Rock, so I don't get the exclusionary part. It's just like anything else in life, you gotta pay to play.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Not quite sure about the "kill every marlin they can" phrase. Of all the fish caught in this tourney, only three were brought to the docks! I was watching the video feed on Friday when the third fish was brought in, and they clearly explained that the rules in the tourney say the fish has to be 102 inches from the bottom jaw to the tail, or over 400 lbs. Pretty clear they aren't killing every marlin. Again, congrats to the Citation for their win!


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> blackened in a cast iron skilled = DAMN GOOD


...yea...but I didn't see any at the local fish market beside the spots and flounder and talipia...

....and all the "Big Game" boys around here only bring back "Marlin Bait".....
( kings,dolphin, tuna, yahoo's)........

....anyone Giving any Steaks away?????
....reckon the deep jiggers are RELEASING em all???.....
..is there a HOT MARLIN JIG???....
How ARE U guys getting your marlin filets?????

Close as this Loner has come to a marlin meal was a Cruise I went on....and there it was on the menu.....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Loner said:


> ...yea...but I didn't see any at the local fish market beside the spots and flounder and talipia...
> 
> ....and all the "Big Game" boys around here only bring back "Marlin Bait".....
> ( kings,dolphin, tuna, yahoo's)........
> ...




you're right. we are all wierd because you have never had marlin. :beer::beer:


----------



## kyoung490 (May 21, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Not quite sure about the "kill every marlin they can" phrase. Of all the fish caught in this tourney, only three were brought to the docks! I was watching the video feed on Friday when the third fish was brought in, and they clearly explained that the rules in the tourney say the fish has to be 102 inches from the bottom jaw to the tail, or over 400 lbs. Pretty clear they aren't killing every marlin. Again, congrats to the Citation for their win!


I thought it was 110 inches actually, I could be wrong.





The Big Rock tournament released 65 fish according to the release list, 23 of which were blue marlin. They're hardly killing every fish. 

Never heard of a hatchet marlin before, pretty sweet.



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> you're right. we are all wierd because you have never had marlin. :beer::beer:


lmao.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Heard today,the Citation was disqualified because Mate didn't have a fishing license??? Please someone tell me this is bs..


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

site says presentation of prize money being withheld due to investigation of an "alleged rules violation"


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> you're right. we are all wierd because you have never had marlin. :beer::beer:


....looks like I MIGHT get a chance at some though....
....I hear the CITATION has about 883 lbs. for sale....ONLY WAY THEY GONNA MAKE ANY MONEY OFF THIS "BIG CROCK" TOURNEY!!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Citation was disqualified yesterday afternoon due to one of the mates not having a fishing license. Rules state that everyone on the boat must have a valid NC fishing license, A blanket license doesnt cover it.

918,000 $hit canned!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*It ain't bs,it's true...*

http://www.jdnews.com/sports/rock-79581-city-rules.html

Technicality,but they should have known the rules are the rules... Like my boss told me years ago.. "if'n yer gonna be stupid,ya gots ta be tuff"...... 

All that said,I do hate it for them.. Don't know why a rule like that would be in place when there is a blanket license on the boat..??


----------



## drice.72 (Mar 27, 2010)

How I would hate to be that mate right now........


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

looks like someone forgot to do their PCC's and PCI's.


can't blame anyone but the man in charge.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Boat had quite chartering and became private,therefore individual licenses required... Can't believe the owner of that boat would not have bought a blanket license,regaurdless....


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Boat had quite chartering and became private,therefore individual licenses required... Can't believe the owner of that boat would not have bought a blanket license,regaurdless....


I think you have to be a for hire vessel to qualify for a blanket license. could have possibly bought a block of licenses, but no need to buy a block for only the mate. the mate also apparently told the captain that he had it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

pier_man0909 said:


> the mate also apparently told the captain that he had it.



and I used to tell my parents that I did my homework.


----------



## SoaknBait (Jul 24, 2008)

WOW! $15.00 > $900k + Top spot in record books..... Seems like a "For Hire Mate" would have a lifetime fishing license.... 

That guy will have a tough time finding work now. 

Wow man what a bummer!!


----------



## fishinthejimmy (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, I would really hate to be that guy. Why would he do that? Why would someone not think it would be a good idea to have a fishing license when participating in something like this? That guy must not be very bright at all.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

So there is no arguing about which boat does or does not qualify as a "Charter", the rules make it clear that everyone on the boat has to have their own license.

I actually thought someone would "Protest" the first day snce the boat wasn't to the scales by 7 pm which the rules also state. He was about ten minutes late.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Shouldnt the record Still for the weight of the fish?? I dont understand what part the mate mate not having a license would have on the record books.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ryan Y said:


> So there is no arguing about which boat does or does not qualify as a "Charter", the rules make it clear that everyone on the boat has to have their own license.
> 
> I actually thought someone would "Protest" the first day snce the boat wasn't to the scales by 7 pm which the rules also state. He was about ten minutes late.


When did that rule come into effect? You can weigh a marlin at anytime I thought, due to the fact you might hook up at 1 minute before lines out and still be hooked up several hours later....couple that with fishing way northeast or southeast, or just flat out east and you have a long wait before fish is brought in.....see 2007 when Bac Bar won with a 600 some lber.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Big Rock Rules said:


> 11. WEIGH-IN - All blue marlin and gamefish eligible for prizes must be off-loaded and weighed at the official Tournament weigh station from the boat landing the fish unless authorized by the weigh-master at the weigh station. The fish must be entered on the official entry form by the Tournament Weigh-master. Blue Marlin take priority over gamefish at the scales. The same scales and weigh station will be used for all fish including those entered in the Governor's Cup Series. *Gamefish scales will close at 7:00 p.m. during the week.* Weigh Station is located on the Morehead City Waterfront. All billfish weighed in shall be donated for research. Weigh Master has the right to refuse any fish.



I don't see where MARLIN have to be weighed before 7pm...just gamefish.


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

Loner said:


> ....looks like I MIGHT get a chance at some though....
> ....I hear the CITATION has about 883 lbs. for sale....ONLY WAY THEY GONNA MAKE ANY MONEY OFF THIS "BIG CROCK" TOURNEY!!!


or not 


All billfish weighed in shall be donated for research.
opcorn:


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i could of sworn that just to have your boat in the water in NC waters it has to be licensed. and that license is a blanket license. i know for fresh water thats how we always take out friends and never have to worry about them having licenses... thats a dumb reason to disqualify... NC Game and Wildlife shoulda just fined em a shit ton.. That way my residential sportsman wont cost so much next year.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Treed you might be right, I miss interpreted that one. Just that was a rule for all fish brougt to the scales.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

yea, sucks. BAD.

hate it for em . mate touched leader and blamo, 900 down the chit-can.


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

900K? that mate's lucky he made it back to shore!
JB


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

This is the latest I can find on the Big Rock site:

"June 21, 2010

Big Rock Press Release

The Big Rock Board of Directors is still in the process of investigating the alleged rule violation by the fishing vessel "Citation" with regards to the 883 pound Marlin weighed in on June 14, 2010. The violation centers on whether the Mate on the "Citation" had been timely issued a Coastal Recreational Fishing License required by our Tournament as well as the State of North Carolina. We have been in contact with the Division of Marine Fisheries as well as the NC Attorney General's Office.

We are excercising due dilligence in this investigation, so to protect our participants, sponsors and charities.

-Big Rock Blue Marlin Tournament Board of Directors"

I would hope they win their appeal.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, they say it is still pending. I thought it had already been decided after reading the news casts from that area. WITN, you suck!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

"PRESS RELEASE

After interviewing members of the crew of the fishing vessel “Citation”, review of the Big Rock Blue Marlin Tournament rules, consulting the division of Marine Fisheries as well as the North Carolina Attorney General’s office, it is apparent that there has been a substantial violation of Tournament rules. The Board of Directors has unanimously determined that they have no choice but to disqualify the 883 pound blue marlin caught on June 14, 2010. The rule violation did not involve “dishonesty” or “cheating” on the part of the owners or angler of the “Citation”.

The rule violation involves the “mate” not having a Coastal Recreational Fishing License. This license is required by North Carolina law. It is required by the Tournament as written in our rules. Participants and crew were reminded of the license requirement at the Captains meeting prior to the Tournament. The mate engaged in fishing activities without a valid license and later obtained a license at 5:51 pm while heading to the weigh station. The fish was boated at 3:16 pm.

This is an unfortunate situation for the crew of “Citation” as well as the Tournament itself. For the integrity of the Tournament, Big Rock has no choice but to enforce the rules and disqualify the fish.

Because of this disqualification, The Big Rock Board of Directors declare Carnivore in 1st Place with their 528.3 pound blue marlin and in 2nd Place Wet-N-Wild with their 460 pound blue marlin.

Big Rock Blue Marlin Tournament Board of Directors-"



Sad to see it happen like this, but I salute the Board for sticking to the rules. Makes one wonder why in the world the mate didn't feel like he needed to comply until after the fish was caught.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Capt. bears the responsibility to see all on his boat comply with the rules set forth for each and every tourney.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nod Person in Charge Always Bears the burden of responsibility. It comes with the job. This is one reason I am glad for my military Up brinign followed by my military service. Make sure you have what your supost to before you get doing what you want cause when you need it you better have it and it better work right, cause sometimes lifes are on the line.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------

